# "An award for a true prince of darkness?"



## MarkOttawa (15 Oct 2009)

Literature, loosely.  A post at _Dust my Broom_ about Egregious Eric Margolis and a Governor General's Award nomination:
http://dustmybroom.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12621:an-award-for-a-true-prince-of-darkness&catid=100:hating-america

Mark
Ottawa


----------

